# Snow Bucket



## ChevyHDkid45 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a bobcat 743 and i am looking at a 72 inch snow bucket for it. I am wondering if this is the right size for this piece of machinery or could i go bigger without having issues with power. Please let me know what you guys think and what you are using on your skids. It is a kubota diesel. Thanks!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

that should work just fine.....any bigger and that machine will have a hard time staying on all 4's with a load of heavy/wet snow, let alone dumping into a truck.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I know a few guys that have 751 and 753 machines that run 80 inch snow buckets. They do pretty good! I have a 100 inch snow bucket! You will be fine and you will love it! If those guys can load trucks with those you will be in good shape.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

How does your machine compare to a S185? Bobcat makes an 88" snow bucket for the S185 (1850# work load). If your machine is similar in weight and HP you should be able to use one of these as well.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DGODGR;910313 said:


> How does your machine compare to a S185? Bobcat makes an 88" snow bucket for the S185 (1850# work load). If your machine is similar in weight and HP you should be able to use one of these as well.


743 is over 1000lb lighter and between 15 & 20 hp less than a 185....88 is to much for that machine IMO. I say this from running both, I have personally owned a couple 185's, and my father-in-law has a 743.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

This is good to know. I have a 753 with the standard 60" OEM bucket. I imagine these snow buckets weigh a subtancial amount even when empty. I think my safe lift capacity is 1300#.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Snowzilla;911586 said:


> This is good to know. I have a 753 with the standard 60" OEM bucket. I imagine these snow buckets weigh a subtancial amount even when empty. I think my safe lift capacity is 1300#.


they are lighter than reg CI or LP buckets (thinner steel). A 72 snow bucket is probably close to the same weight as your standard 60 inch.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

snocrete;911801 said:


> they are lighter than reg CI or LP buckets (thinner steel). A 72 snow bucket is probably close to the same weight as your standard 60 inch.


What is CI or LP?

I have seen various kinds of snow buckets. Do you prefer the kind that have screen or a way to see through the top of the bucket so you can see cutting edge? or do you use the type that look like a giant dirt bucket?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

CI = Construction/Industrial bucket ("usually" the standard bucket that comes with a machine)

LP = Low Profile bucket

Never used one with the mesh, just solid style like dirt bucket. Worked just fine.


----------

